
Ask HN: Would rubbing a non N95 mask against a CRT make it more effective? - sigmaprimus
Many older readers will recall that original televisions produced an electric field on their surface. Could this be an effective means of charging masks to improve their performance?
======
java-man
no.

~~~
sigmaprimus
Care to elaborate? Is it that the charge would not transfer? Would it repel
particles rather than attract them? Is the static charge on N95 filter
material applied or a result of the materials physical properties?

Also while on the subject, would it be possible to build an active static
filter for HVAC systems using the technology used in the powder coating
industry?

